

First 4 bytes of the MacOSX Python binary spells 'CAFEBABE' - while1eq1
http://paste.pm/4eh.js
00000000  ca fe ba be 00 00 00 02  00 00 00 07 00 00 00 03  |................|
======
wiml
yep. That's the magic number for "Fat" (multi-architecture) binaries. They
contain a number of individual object files, which have the magic number
FEEDFACE. /usr/include/mach-o/fat.h, if you're curious.

~~~
while1eq1
I was curious actually, thanks for the insightful answer :)

